# Para Jacinta



## ines

¡Felicidades!... Jacinta por los 1.001 posts.
Un saludo desde Argentina, y brindemos todos juntos.


----------



## cuchuflete

¡Felicidades Jacinta!



cuchu


----------



## lauranazario

ines said:
			
		

> ¡Felicidades!... Jacinta por los 1.001 posts.
> Un saludo desde Argentina, y brindemos todos juntos.



Brindo con sangría blanca por Jacinta... ¡feliz 1,000!!!
Un abrazo caluroso desde el Caribe.

Laura N.


----------



## calzetin

Para DDT, Jacinta es un Cultural Issue... 

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=5589


----------



## belén

Es una multicelebración que toca todos los lares, Cultural Issues, Resouces, Spanish-English..
Ya sabéis, nos cuesta poco montar fiestas!!
¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡Felicidades de nuevo Jacinta!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pilar

¡¡FELICIDADES JACINTA!!, Deseo te agraden estos fireworks en tu honor


----------



## araceli

Felicitaciones Jacinta!!!
Otro miembro para el club de los mil.   
Gracias por tus aportes.


----------



## funnydeal

¡¡¡ 1000 Felicitaciones !!!​


----------



## jacinta

Hola, amigos mios.  La verdad es que no hacía caso al número.  ¡Ojalá que nos juntemos algún día para conocernos y celebrar en el mundo real en vez de cyberspace!  Me encanta la buena onda de este foro y el gusto es mio.  

Con abrazos y besos-

jacinta


----------



## el_novato

jacinta said:
			
		

> Hola, amigos mios.  La verdad es que no hacía caso al número.  ¡Ojalá que nos juntemos algún día para conocernos y celebrar en el mundo real en vez de cyberspace!  Me encanta la buena onda de este foro y el gusto es mio.
> 
> Con abrazos y besos-
> 
> jacinta




Podríamos empezar con las fotos.


----------



## zebedee

Congratulations, Jacinta!!!!!!

Y que cuuuuuuumplas muuuuuuuuchos máaaaaaaaas!

Here's to the next thousand!

Abrazos y estirones de oreja,

Zebedee


----------



## Philippa

Well done Jacinta! Congratulations!


----------



## gotitadeleche

Congrats Jacinta!!

Sorry to be late, but I have been out of touch for a couple of days. I was catching up on messages when I saw this. Thanks for all your support on this forum. 

Abrazos y besos


----------



## jacinta

Thanks, gotita-


----------



## mkellogg

Yes, congratulations!  And thanks for doing your part to be so helpful to everyone here and the many, many people who will find your questions and advice in the future through search engines like Google.

Everyone - go to www.google.com and type in "para jacinta" to see how big of an event this is!

Mike


----------



## Celeste

*Hi Jacinta!!Thanks for all your support
and Congrats!!!!!
Te mando un  afectuoso saludo ,
Celeste​*


----------



## garryknight

Congratulations from another latecomer to the party. And may you have many more thousands of posts! In my (not so humble) opinion you're one of the reasons this forum is such a pleasure to be part of.


----------

